# περιβαλλοντικοί όροι



## Ambrose (Jan 21, 2009)

Όροι για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος, η έγκριση των οποίων αποτελεί απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για τη χορήγηση αδείας πραγματοποίησης ορισμένων νέων έργων ή εκσυγχρονισμό ή επέκταση ή μετεγκατάσταση υφισταμένων έργων ή δραστηριοτήτων. Για την έγκριση των Περιβαλλοντικών Όρων για ορισμένες κατηγορίες έργων, απαιτείται υποβολή Μελέτης Περιβαλλοντικών Επιπτώσεων. Η έγκριση των Περιβαλλοντικών Όρων χορηγείται με κοινή απόφαση του Υπουργείου ΠEXΩΔE και των κατά περίπτωση συναρμόδιων Υπουργείων, ή με απόφαση του Γενικού Γραμματέα της Περιφέρειας, στις περιπτώσεις που έχουν εκχωρηθεί οι σχετικές αρμοδιότητες. Πηγή :N.1650/1986 και KYA 69269/5387/90

http://www.infosoc.gr/infosoc/el-GR/services/leksiko/491.htm


----------



## NadiaF (Jan 21, 2009)

Environmental Terms & Conditions

http://www.google.gr/search?sourceid=navclient&hl=en-GB&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGLL_en-GBGR306GR306&q=%22environmental+terms+and+conditions%3a


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 21, 2009)

Σ' ευχαριστώ. Αυτό ήταν το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα, αλλά νομίζω ότι ο Άγγλος ομιλητής μπορεί να το μπερδέψει με κάτι άλλο.


----------



## kabuki (Jan 21, 2009)

Μέρααααααα

Γιατί και τα δύο μαζί, ρε παιδιά; Ή το ένα ή το άλλο, δεν μας κάνει; Η απόδοση του Environmental Terms & Conditions θα ήταν "περιβαλλοντικοί όροι και προϋποθέσεις". Δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να το κάνουμε περίπλοκο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 21, 2009)

Καλημέρα,

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι και τα δύο ("environmental terms" ή "environmental conditions") παραπέμπουν αλλού, ενώ το "environmental terms and conditions" σημαίνει και αυτό κάτι άλλο. Απ' όσο ξέρω και βλέπω εγώ στο Google. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.


----------



## kabuki (Jan 21, 2009)

Χμμμ... Δηλαδή θεωρείς ότι στο πλαίσιο της environmental impact study στην οποία αναφέρεται το κείμενό σου, δεν θα ήταν σαφές; Αυτό είναι σίγουρα κάτι που μόνο εσύ μπορείς να το κρίνεις. Πάσο!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 21, 2009)

Επειδή πρόκειται για νόμο, αυτό που μ' ενδιαφέρει κυρίως στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι να καταλάβει αυτός που θα το διαβάσει, τι ακριβώς είναι. Καταλάβατε, Kabuki, πού κόλλησα;

:)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 21, 2009)

Στο Νομοθετικό Πλαίσιο Επενδύσεων του Υπ. Οικονομίας, που είναι αυτό που θέλεις, νομίζω, είναι με το conditions. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2009)

Και εγώ που το έχω συναντήσει, environmental conditions το έχω αποδώσει.


----------



## kabuki (Jan 21, 2009)

Ναι, ναι, καταλαβαίνω τον προβληματισμό σας. Απλώς λέω ότι, για μένα, το κόντεξτ που αφορά την environmental impact study καθιστά σαφές το τι σημαίνει εδώ environmental conditions. Αλλά, και πάλι, αυτό το ξέρετε εσείς καλύτερα!


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2009)

Να ομολογήσω ότι διαβάζοντας τον τίτλο πίστεψα ότι εδώ μέσα θα είχαμε γλωσσάρι ολόκληρο με όρους για το περιβάλλον. Αρχίζω να διαβάζω, διαβάζω « Όροι για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος, η έγκριση των οποίων...», θυμήθηκα τις αντιρρήσεις μας για εκείνους τους όρους της πληροφορικής που δεν κάναμε ποτέ τον κόπο να τις υποβάλουμε για έγκριση. Αλλά τώρα που το διάβασα ολόκληρο:

Σκέτο e. terms, ναι, μπορεί να είναι και όροι της ορολογίας και terms of reference.
Σκέτο e. conditions, μπορεί να είναι και συνθήκες του περιβάλλοντος.
Βάλτε ένα φλύαρο _Terms and Conditions_ να έχετε το κεφάλι σας ήσυχο. Συνώνυμα είναι, και συνηθίζουν οι αγγλοσάξονες να βάζουν σαν τους Χιώτες τις λέξεις για να μην μπερδεύονται οι σημασίες.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 21, 2009)

Επειδή ο όρος έχει σαφώς νομική χρήση, πρέπει να επισημανθεί ότι στη νομολογία του Δικαστηρίου και του Πρωτοδικείου των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων αποδίδεται πάντα ως "environmental conditions". Βλ. διάταξη του Προέδρου του Πρωτοδικείου, της 23ης Μαϊου 2005, T-85/05 R, Δήμος Άνω Λιοσίων κ.λπ. κατά Επιτροπής, σκέψη 24 (όπου το ελληνικό της υπόθεσης επιβεβαιώνει ότι πρόκειται για τον περί ου ο λόγος όρο), και απόφαση ΠΕΚ της 11ης Ιουλίου 2007, Τ-229/04, Σουηδία κατά Επιτροπής, σκέψη 148. Δεν λέω ότι η μετάφραση είναι απαραίτητα η ακριβέστερη, η χρήση της όμως έχει παγιωθεί.


----------



## erenta (Feb 25, 2009)

*Περιβαλλοντικοί όροι = environmental provisions ??*

Καλημέρα, για να το μπερδέψω ακόμα περισσότερο το θέμα, μόλις έλαβα στα χέρια μου μια μετάφραση καλή μπορώ να πω, όπου το περιβαλλοντικοί όροι έχει μεταφραστεί προς αγγλικά "environmental provisions".

Any ideas?

evdoxia


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2009)

Αν αφορά τους όρους μιας συμφωνίας, δεν θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε να αλλάξει το _environmental provisions_.


----------

